# Staying warm in a layout blind...



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

After spending a few long cold days in the layout I thought it would interesting to see what others do to stay warm in cold conditions.

I need to work on my layering a bit and get smarter there. Bulkiness really can make shooting tough so good layers that aren't too thick are helpful. I keep hearing rave reviews about the Drake underwear and I think I may get some. That and a good windproof fleece middle layer should provide good warmth without bulk. Do you have any clothing you would recommend?

I am also looking at getting something like the FA Hot Seat or using some camping pads to help keep me warm in the blind. Any good ideas there?

Biggest thing I fought is my feet. Different boots really have not made a difference for me. My best luck has been using chemical warmers in my boots. A friend also uses the boot covers for archery hunting and says they work very well.

Anything else that works well?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I use one of those little seat that you sit on and it gets warm. I also use Under Armour. The biggest thing is to not sweat while putting out the dekes and getting everything set up. Once you sweat, its all over.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought a 2 person sleeping bag so there is plenty of room to move around and I line my blind with it, kick off the boots put the mocks on crawl in. I hate being cold late season so I said screw it, Im warm and dont care what those guys that are freezing think.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

I use under armor cold gear and i also use cabelas MTP polartec heavy weight long jons. then ill put this on under my main coat

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 02230&rid=.

and i stay very warm. on those cold days.

the most important thing is that. you do not want to sweat while setting up. that will do you in on those cold days if you start to sweat.

lax


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Good advice so far! For me keeping the body warm is the easy part, feet and head (neck/face) were always more problematic. I tried to make a go at it this fall with nothing but a camo beanie on my head. Wind kills you then. I found a nice adjustable balaclava (sp?) that is comfy and warm as hell. I got frostbite a few times as a kid from playing pond hockey and ice fishing, so my feet are always cold. I have a pair of 1200 gram thinsulate rockys that didnt do the job. A pair of Muck boots (woody max) keep my feet much warmer. Ive had to add handwarmers in boots before, and will again if my feet ever get cold in the muck boots. The polar weight long johns people mentioned are crazy warm. Those cabelas ones, ECWS i think they call them, as well as the drake ones are popular. I got some gander mt ones for xmas that work well. They eliminate a ton of bulkiness.

so heres my top three after hunting more this late season then I have in the past
1. muck boots
2. balaclava 
3. polar weight underwear


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

goosehunternd said:


> I bought a 2 person sleeping bag so there is plenty of room to move around and I line my blind with it, kick off the boots put the mocks on crawl in. I hate being cold late season so I said screw it, Im warm and dont care what those guys that are freezing think.


 That's good advice right there! :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I just bought a blind heater that you attach to the seat. Cabalas sells them for $100. This thing is a piece of crap! had good reviews but doesn't work well. I'm going to send it back for a replacement so I probably shouldn't bash it yet as it may just be a bad unit. But as laxratnd said don't sweat or your done I wear hardly nothing when setting up I'm actually cold and then jump in the trailer and take off the top I was wearing to switch out to dry clothes.


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Those heaters are junk. We got taken on those a few years ago. I wouldn't ask for a replacement just ask for your money back.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The sleeping bag thing honestly isn't a bad idea.

As everyone said, don't let yourself sweat. Don't wear everything you've got on the ride to the field either.

Keep extra socks in your blind bag in case you do start to sweat.

Those little chemical hand warmer deals are life savers. The toe warmers are nice too if you can get them to stay in place. The only thing I've found to work for very long is having one pair of socks on, sticking the warmer to them, and then putting another pair on over top of that.

They sell a big square version of those hand warmer deals too. Here's what ya do with em. Take an old shirt, and take a square piece of cloth and sew it to the middle of the back of the shirt. Only sew it on the bottom edge and the two sides, leave the top open. Wear the shirt when you're going out to hunt, when you're done setting everything up take the warmer thing and put in the little pocket. You'll be warm for the rest of the day. Sometimes even the next day, those big ones last forever.

Keep your head and neck covered, that's where the most heat escapes your body. I know some guys claim their head isn't cold, so they don't need to cover it, but that heat that's escaping is the same heat that's keeping the rest of your body warm. I keep my hoods up all day if it's bitter out, makes a big difference.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

go to a military surplus store and get some "mickey mouse boots" also known as "bunny boots" they are pretty ridiculous looking but they are rated for super low temps. i use them for ice fishing and feild hunting in the cold and my feet have stayed warm and dry when it was as cold as -30


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

cut'em said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a 2 person sleeping bag so there is plenty of room to move around and I line my blind with it, kick off the boots put the mocks on crawl in. I hate being cold late season so I said screw it, Im warm and dont care what those guys that are freezing think.
> ...


This is what ive done.

It allows to wear less layers, for less bulk, which means you wont get heated up while working (setting the spread).

Also, when you pop up to shoot, you dont have to fight the bulk of so many layers, which for me, means more accurate shooting.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

duckslyr said:


> go to a military surplus store and get some "mickey mouse boots" also known as "bunny boots" they are pretty ridiculous looking but they are rated for super low temps. i use them for ice fishing and feild hunting in the cold and my feet have stayed warm and dry when it was as cold as -30


 :beer:

Warmest boot, EVER!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Depending on your style of blind but placing a thermal barrier between you and the ground is the first thing to do. I hunted along the Missouri a few years back with -22 temps and a 10 MPH wind. The blind I was using was not the most air tight but I put a 1" piece of hard styro insulation in the bottom of the blind as it has a plastic sled.

On my body I had layers of heavy polypropylene, then wool and then an wind proof outer layer. For my feet, wool again and a change of socks and dry liners for my pack boots. Once I was settled in, I covered myself with the space blanket to reflect any body heat back towards me. Had a wind proof hood on as well as a fleece dickie. Hands I used my normal wool finger mitts with a hand warmer in the pockets.

Laying in the blind after a bit I had to open up some of the layers to allow the heat to get out. I was warm comfortable and was the only one in the group who actually shot well when the geese came in 3 hours later because I was not cold.

I have the Eliminator blinds as well and do like them for windy conditions as they close up better, with that I put down two camp mats on the ground and a heavy sleeping bag inside. Dress in the same manner and use the space blanket as well. Not only is it comfortable and warm your body is a separated from the cold ground with layers just like we dress for cold.

On some of the hunts, guys had on wind proof snowmobile suits etc.. but had no layers other than maybe a small piece of foam in the bottom of the blind or underneath. With bare frozen ground they lost way to much heat out the back of the legs and rump area.

If there is snow a good plastic tarp over the snow to prevent you from getting wet works well and put the blind on top of the snow. It is an excellent insulator as well.

Someone mentioned it already, but not sweating or layering with a material that will wick away sweat is vital in staying warm. Cotton should never be worn next to the skin from your feet to your head. When driving to the field we wear the least amount of clothes we can and keep the vehicle as cool as possible as well. It amazes me how many people do not think about those simple things.

I do this even when I am going ice fishing especially my feet. I will always take my on the ice boots or packs with me with dry wool socks and change into them either just before set up or after. Fished in a flip over on bare ice in -25 temps many a time with no cold feet!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> duckslyr said:
> 
> 
> > go to a military surplus store and get some "mickey mouse boots" also known as "bunny boots" they are pretty ridiculous looking but they are rated for super low temps. i use them for ice fishing and feild hunting in the cold and my feet have stayed warm and dry when it was as cold as -30
> ...


Starship troopers? I had a different name for them too but cant remember.. ugliest boot ever, but very warm!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

One more comment, for those that do not have a boot dryer get one! They are realatively affordable and work great. Starting with dry boots and putting dry socks on is half the battle. I have purchased a few over the years and given them to farmer as thank you's! All of them have said the same thing! They will never go without one again!!!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Somehow the First time with a Redhead topic comes to mind, just the subject line though. :lol:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Sit in the truck until you see the first geese, bail out and do work. Should have one limit down before the guy parking the truck gets back.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just have a fresh little nug come hunting with you!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Bury hot coals a couple inches down and set your blind on top. Never tried it but it might work.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

Under armor and fleece clothing as a base layer. A good pair of bibs and a fleece jacket with wind blocker. Keeping your feet warm is the toughest. This year I tried some 1200gram Lacross knee boots and I never got cold feet once and we hunted some single didgit temp days with below zero wind chill.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree with the Under Armour. I've owned some from the day it came out and swear by it.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

Get yourself a ridge rest foam pad. They are inexpensive and readily available at camping/outdoor stores or web sites. It's durable, lighweight, and is only about 1/2 inch thick. It insultates you against the cold ground. For me, it is the low-tech, inexpensive soultion to a cold arse.


----------

